# How to avoid random move in?



## mistakenolive (May 22, 2020)

Okay, so the last time a villager moved, the plot was taken up right away by Piper, who I guess was voided out of someone who I visited/traded with (she mentioned a specific island but I can't remember, doesn't really matter I guess). I really didn't care for this because I thought I'd have more time to island-hop and pick out someone, preferably a personality I don't have (I have no smugs, crankies, or jocks currently). 

Miranda just asked to leave today, and I'd really, _really_ like to avoid that situation again. I don't deal with villager trading normally, so I'd like if someone could help me understand the "void". Should I avoid having visitors/visiting others until I can pick someone? How long do you have before a plot gets claimed?

Sorry if these are really basic questions, but I'd really appreciate any help I can get. 

Thanks!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 22, 2020)

You should have the entire next day after the villager is in boxes to get another villager! I’d recommend not going to other player’s islands unless you’re grabbing a villager in boxes from there c:


----------



## Kumabachi (May 22, 2020)

In my experience it doesn't matter if you visit other islands or not. My latest villager that came from a void was from an island I visited two or three weeks before having an empty house. Also: There was one time a random villager moved into an empty house that was not from a void (both times the second day after the house was empty)


----------



## brockbrock (May 22, 2020)

The only way to avoid a random villager move-in or a void villager moving in from what I know is finding a villager via adoption or a NMT trip the day your plot is empty (as in, the day after your villager is in boxes, about to move out). There's a chance the plot won't be purchased the next day, but it also might and the risk usually isn't worth it.


----------



## AdehhRR (May 22, 2020)

Yep., you gotta do it the day the plot is open. I have had 2 days before someone moved in too I am pretty sure.


----------



## Tiffany (May 22, 2020)

I've only had 2 villagers move so far. the first one was Skye and her plot stayed empty for close to a week(I invited my camper to move in at that point). The 2nd one Purrl I sold to someone and her plot was only empty for 1 day before I got a voided villager. Now this has me wondering if going to other islands does have anything to do with how fast the plot is taken because when Skye moved I had never visited or been visited by another player at that point.


----------



## daisyy (May 22, 2020)

yeah this is easily (one of) my least favorite thing(s) about NH. if you TT to stay on the day you're currently on, then that's the only 100% way to keep an empty plot until you find the villager you want.


----------



## Ella. (May 22, 2020)

Kumabachi said:


> In my experience it doesn't matter if you visit other islands or not. My latest villager that came from a void was from an island I visited two or three weeks before having an empty house. Also: There was one time a random villager moved into an empty house that was not from a void (both times the second day after the house was empty)



The villager you encountered on the island, did you talk to them prior to them moving in? I have an open plot right now and I'd like to island hop but I also don't want a random villager moving in.


----------



## Hirisa (May 22, 2020)

Here’s a related question: Can anyone confirm or disprove that disconnecting from the internet - like going into airplane mode - is how you purge your game cache of voided villagers? I turn my Switch’s airplane mode on when I know I am about to have a vacancy, whether due to a villager moving out or my building a plot because I trade a lot and don’t want to pick up someone’s voided villager.

The thing is that I read that advice somewhere but I don’t actually know if its accurate.


----------



## mistakenolive (May 22, 2020)

Zoella101 said:


> The villager you encountered on the island, did you talk to them prior to them moving in? I have an open plot right now and I'd like to island hop but I also don't want a random villager moving in.


I know for sure I never talked to Piper before she moved in because I had never seen or heard of her before that. It seems the only option either of us have is to get a new villager ASAP, or TT to stay on the same day, like daisyy said.

Thanks for the input everyone, it's good to know.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 22, 2020)

Kumabachi said:


> In my experience it doesn't matter if you visit other islands or not. My latest villager that came from a void was from an island I visited two or three weeks before having an empty house. Also: There was one time a random villager moved into an empty house that was not from a void (both times the second day after the house was empty)


So if I’m understanding this right, you have at least one full day to fill a plot before a villager from another player’s void will take that plot? They don’t buy the plot as soon as it’s available?


----------



## kylie32123 (May 22, 2020)

What I do to avoid that, so I have a few days to find someone that I want, is time travel backwards. So, the day the plot is open, you have just that day, so I remember the date. I time travel backwards to 5:01 AM on that day the plot is open to keep it open for another 24 hours. As long as you don't let your game save when it hits the 5 A.M. mark on the day AFTER your plot is open, you're good. Before it saves, just close the game and time travel back to the date your plot was open.


----------



## Kumabachi (May 22, 2020)

Zoella101 said:


> The villager you encountered on the island, did you talk to them prior to them moving in? I have an open plot right now and I'd like to island hop but I also don't want a random villager moving in.



I did not talk to that villager before, that I know for  sure! As I understand it these villagers from the void are ones that already moved away from the island you visit, so I think it‘s not possible to talk to them. 



Lady Timpani said:


> So if I’m understanding this right, you have at least one full day to fill a plot before a villager from another player’s void will take that plot? They don’t buy the plot as soon as it’s available?


Yes, as the others already answered your question , you have at least one day.


----------

